# FooTTie 8/9 APRIL



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Here are this weekend games

Tottenham
Man City

Charlton
Everton

Portsmouth
Blackburn

Sunderland
Fulham

Wigan
Birmingham

Aston Villa
West Brom

Chelsea
West Ham

Liverpool
Bolton

Middlesbro
Newcastle

Man Utd
Arsenal

Will try to post current table some time today if I find time.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Tottenham 1
Man City 2

Charlton 0
Everton 1

Portsmouth 2
Blackburn 1

Sunderland 2
Fulham 0

Wigan 1
Birmingham 1

Aston Villa 1
West Brom 2

Chelsea 2
West Ham 1

Liverpool 2
Bolton 0

Middlesbro 2
Newcastle 2

Man Utd 2
Arsenal 4 (Being a worried Chelsea Supporter)


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

Tottenham 1
Man City 1

Charlton 0
Everton 2

Portsmouth 0
Blackburn 1

Sunderland 2
Fulham 0

Wigan 2
Birmingham 1

Aston Villa 1
West Brom 2

Chelsea 2
West Ham 0

Liverpool 2
Bolton 0

Middlesbro 0
Newcastle 2

Man Utd 3
Arsenal 2


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

what about last weeks scores :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Tottenham 2
Man City 1

Charlton 2
Everton 1

Portsmouth 1
Blackburn 2

Sunderland 0
Fulham 2

Wigan 1
Birmingham 2

Aston Villa 2
West Brom 1

Chelsea 2
West Ham 0

Liverpool 2
Bolton 1

Middlesbro 1
Newcastle 2

Man Utd 3
Arsenal 1


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

jonah said:


> what about last weeks scores :roll:


I stated I will try and get table done today but it takes a good hour and I am busy at work. :x


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

ttvic said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > what about last weeks scores :roll:
> ...


Sorry didn't see that


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Tottenham 2
Man City 1

Charlton 1
Everton 1

Portsmouth 1
Blackburn 3

Sunderland 1
Fulham 1

Wigan 2 
Birmingham 1

Aston Villa 2
West Brom 1

Chelsea 2
West Ham 1

Liverpool 2
Bolton 1

Middlesbro 1
Newcastle 3

Man Utd 2 
Arsenal 2


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Tottenham 2
Man City 1

Charlton 1
Everton 1

Portsmouth 2
Blackburn 2

Sunderland 0
Fulham 1

Wigan 1
Birmingham 0

Aston Villa 2
West Brom 1

Chelsea 1
West Ham 1

Liverpool 3
Bolton 1

Middlesbro 2
Newcastle 2

Man Utd 0
Arsenal 0


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

The Table after last weeks games

NickP	354	[13]
Jonah	346	[6]
Gizmo750	345	[6]
Genocidalduck	331	[6]
Mercman	323	[10]
Moley	292	[4]
TTVic	284	[10]
Nutts	272	[3]
Kell	265	[14]
Bec21TT	254	[4]
StarmanTT	240	[7]
TerriTT	239	[5]
Sim	222	no entry
Multiprocess	203	no entry
G-Boy	183	[11]
KwaTTro	145	4
Baggie Boy	36	no entry
ScottK	21	no entry

Kell top scored with 14 and NickP managed 13 thereby extending his lead at the top as the next top three players scored 6 each.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Bloody hell...Keep blowing it...Couldnt afford anymore bad results. Looks like i wont be winning it in my debut year


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Bloody hell...Keep blowing it...Couldnt afford anymore bad results. Looks like i wont be winning it in my debut year


It's not over to the fat lady sings.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Bugger :?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Tottenham 1 
Man City 1

Charlton 1 
Everton 1

Portsmouth 1 
Blackburn 2

Sunderland 1 
Fulham 2

Wigan 2 
Birmingham 1

Aston Villa 2 
West Brom 2

Chelsea 2 
West Ham 1

Liverpool 2 
Bolton 0

Middlesbro 1 
Newcastle 2

Man Utd 2 
Arsenal 2


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Tottenham 1
Man City 1

Charlton 0
Everton 1

Portsmouth 1
Blackburn 0

Sunderland 1
Fulham 1

Wigan 1
Birmingham 2

Aston Villa 2
West Brom 1

Chelsea 2
West Ham 1

Liverpool 2
Bolton 1

Middlesbro 0
Newcastle 1

Man Utd 1
Arsenal 2


----------



## stARMANTT (May 2, 2003)

Tottenham 1
Man City 1

Charlton 2
Everton 1

Portsmouth 1
Blackburn 1

Sunderland 1
Fulham 2

Wigan 1
Birmingham 0

Aston Villa 1
West Brom 3

Chelsea 1
West Ham 1

Liverpool 2
Bolton 1

Middlesbro 1 
Newcastle 2

Man Utd 2
Arsenal 1


----------



## g-boy (Jun 3, 2005)

Tottenham 2
Man City 2

Charlton 2
Everton 1

Portsmouth 1
Blackburn 0

Sunderland 1
Fulham 1

Wigan 1
Birmingham 1

Aston Villa 2
West Brom 1

Chelsea 2
West Ham 1

Liverpool 1
Bolton 0

Middlesbro 2
Newcastle 1

Man Utd 1
Arsenal 0


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Tottenham 2
Man City 1

Charlton 1
Everton 1

Portsmouth 1
Blackburn 1

Sunderland 1
Fulham 0

Wigan 3
Birmingham 0

Aston Villa 2
West Brom 1

Chelsea 2
West Ham 1

Liverpool 2
Bolton 1

Middlesbro 0
Newcastle 1

Man Utd 3
Arsenal 1

Moley


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Tottenham 2
Man City 1

Charlton 1
Everton 2

Portsmouth 2
Blackburn 1

Sunderland 1
Fulham 1

Wigan 2
Birmingham 1

Aston Villa 2
West Brom 1

Chelsea 2
West Ham 0

Liverpool 2
Bolton 1

Middlesbro 1
Newcastle 2

Man Utd 2
Arsenal 1

:-*


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Tottenham 2 
Man City 1

Charlton 0
Everton 1

Portsmouth 2 
Blackburn 2

Sunderland 0 
Fulham 1

Wigan 1
Birmingham 0

Aston Villa 2 
West Brom 1

Chelsea 2 
West Ham 0

Liverpool 2 
Bolton 0

Middlesbro 1 
Newcastle 1

Man Utd 3
Arsenal 2


----------



## mercman (Nov 7, 2003)

Herewith predictions of Mercman:-

Tottenham Hotspur 2 Manchester City 0
Charlton Athletic 1 Everton 1
Portsmouth 2 Blackburn Rovers 1
Sunderland 1 Fulham 1
Wigan Athletic 2 Birmingham City 2
Aston Villa 2 West Bromwich Albion 1
Chelsea 3 West Ham United 0
Liverpool 2 Bolton Wanderers 0
Middlesborough 2 Newcastle United 1
Manchester United 1 Arsenal 1


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Vic,

Are you counting the Sunderland v Fulham game as 0 - 1?

Or is it going down as a void game?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> Vic,
> 
> Are you counting the Sunderland v Fulham game as 0 - 1?
> 
> Or is it going down as a void game?


Got to be a void game I reckon


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

NickP said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > Vic,
> ...


Thought you might, personally I think the result should stand - funny that eh :wink: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I'm pretty happy with the score standing


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> NickP said:
> 
> 
> > Gizmo750 said:
> ...


I'm with Nick :wink: Has to be Void :?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Re Sunderland v Fulham I am going to award everyone 4 points.


----------

